# Boot to recovery problems



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

I just got this tablet its amazing. But my problem is when i actually power the device off and go to boot in recovery it will sit at Google screen. But wen i reboot to recovery it works.

I am using TWRP.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## nodixe (Aug 27, 2011)

I remember reading sump bout it needing to be plugged in to a usb to boot into recovery but I thought that was referring to stock recovery or something??? 
Edit: So you can get into fastboot but when you choose recovery it hangs at Google screen? That used to happen to me and I had to use rom toolbox to access recovery. I think it has something to do with overwriting recovery on boot. I think I disabled that somehow if I remember correctly...?...

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

Itll do the same with me if i try from the bootloader, but if i use rom toolbox or the roms built in reboot to recovery it works just fine..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

Having a problem booting into recovery. I click boot to recovery in rom manager, an it gives me an error that says no command an never boots into recovery. I have the bootloader unlocked, running latest cm recovery an I'm rooted as well. Any suggestions

Sent from my rOot3d Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

I think this is what you guys are looking for. This bootloader will let you cold boot into recovery just flash it in recovery
http://db.tt/G65CyKnu
Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

